# Rear Bed Slideout Clamps



## sdotson

We have a 20' Keystone Passport with a rear slide out bed much like the smaller Outbacks have (the one that rides on the removable rails). I was curious if any has replaced the factory clamps with something else. The ones they provide are utter garbage. I have a few ideas but before I reinvent the wheel was curious if you guys and gals had any suggestions?


----------



## ChopperCop

When you are talking about the factory clamps, do you mean the clamps that are mounted on the interior to clamp the bed slide open?

Bob


----------



## 3LEES

ChopperCop said:


> When you are talking about the factory clamps, do you mean the clamps that are mounted on the interior to clamp the bed slide open?
> 
> Bob


I have the same question. Our interior "clamps" are not the greatest qualtiy, and we do NOT tighten them very much. We use them just to steady the queen slide.

If we were to tighten them firmly I think the screws that hold them to the back wall would pull out of the wall.

The slide will stay open without the clamps.


----------



## FraTra

Mine are like erverone else but I do uses them. I do not tighten them real tight but if I don't the slide will creep in enough to maybe let creepy cawlies in, plus it is another seal against the rain. As long as they don't break I'll use them, if they break I'll look into somthing else maybe.


----------



## Pakeboy2

We had the screws pull through on the left side, now we don't tighten them as tight...


----------



## skippershe

We don't really even use them anymore...just forget most of the time








Haven't noticed a difference one way or the other...


----------



## Veek

I think their main purpose is to creat a seal to keep out the rain. I use mine and haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## Jambalaya

sdotson said:


> We have a 20' Keystone Passport with a rear slide out bed much like the smaller Outbacks have (the one that rides on the removable rails). I was curious if any has replaced the factory clamps with something else. The ones they provide are utter garbage. I have a few ideas but before I reinvent the wheel was curious if you guys and gals had any suggestions?


If you come up with a mod to fix that let me know. We just bought a new Outback and those clamps are bugging me to death.









It may well prove to be a non-issue but the flimsy nature of the attachment seems poor at best.

Best of luck to you.
Billy


----------



## 2500Ram

3LEES said:


> If we were to tighten them firmly I think the screws that hold them to the back wall would pull out of the wall.


Not true, at least on ours. The round white plastic knob looses it's threading first and pulls right off. We now have one knob for the 2 latches. Still looking for a solution but not looking hard. I just get them about finger tight and leave them. No problems with leaks or critters getting in.

Bill.


----------



## Lady Di

Our knobs came off, Gorilla glue to the rescue. They are now nice and stable.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

These are not intended to be torqued down. You just flip them into place and maybe put a 1/4 turn on them. Luckily our dealer pointed this out during our pre-delivery inspection.

Ed


----------



## N7OQ

I have not had a issue with mine but I too thing they are on the weak side so if you fine a better replacement let us know.


----------



## sdotson

Sorry guys been out of town for a while.

I'm a machine designer by trade so designing a new bracket will be easy. Just did not want to reinvent the wheel if others had already done this.


----------



## Insomniak

Ever since my first outing in the 23RS when I was attacked by bees, I crank those suckers down so nothing, rain or critters can get in. The metal doesn't seem to be of the greatest quality, but we haven't had any problem with stripping or breakage.

I've been thinking of a better solution, but all I can come up with is some sort of threaded rod that goes directly through a bracket on the sides of the slide and tightens into the wall of the trailer. The problem with the existing design is that you have those clamps that sit at an angle to the flange they're trying to tighten. Seems most of the stress is being placed on the point where the bracket attatches to the wall, rather than on the flange on the side of the "box".

Gilligan must have skipped physics class that day.


----------



## Nathan

Anyone tried anything like this: Hold Down Clamp
I'm not sure if this one would be the correct size, but I have been considering looking for something like it. Simply flip the lever to clamp the bed in the open position. Flip it the other way to clamp in the closed. You would probably need to mount it below the bed to clamp on the same tabs and still allow it to fold out of the way.

So does anyone want to try it out and get it to work and then post the instructions and parts list?!?!


----------



## Swany

sdotson said:


> We have a 20' Keystone Passport with a rear slide out bed much like the smaller Outbacks have (the one that rides on the removable rails). I was curious if any has replaced the factory clamps with something else. The ones they provide are utter garbage. I have a few ideas but before I reinvent the wheel was curious if you guys and gals had any suggestions?


After reading this thread a thought popped into my head. Are you familiar with load bars used in the trucking industry? They look like this. http://www.parts4trailers.com/show_parts.php?sku=10085 . There has got to be some cheaper ones out there. But anyway, say you cut them down to the length of the slide and installed them on the outside between the lip of the slide and the coach. These things are light weight, have a rubber foot on each end, would be easy to cut down, and have an over-center rack and pinion that will lock them in. You would not want to install them too tightly but trust me they will do a very nice job of holding the slide out. I could kick myself but I used to toss these things out by the dozens where I used to work. Two of them to hold the slide out and two more to put between the slide and the trailer floor so you can use the slide in the "in" position. How cool would that be?


----------



## Jambalaya

Nathan said:


> Anyone tried anything like this: Hold Down Clamp
> I'm not sure if this one would be the correct size, but I have been considering looking for something like it. Simply flip the lever to clamp the bed in the open position. Flip it the other way to clamp in the closed. You would probably need to mount it below the bed to clamp on the same tabs and still allow it to fold out of the way.
> 
> So does anyone want to try it out and get it to work and then post the instructions and parts list?!?!


Nathan if you find one of those that fits let us know! It looks pretty darn strong but the length might make it dicey to install.

Billy


----------



## Nathan

Jambalaya said:


> Nathan if you find one of those that fits let us know! It looks pretty darn strong but the length might make it dicey to install.
> 
> Billy


They come in all lengths and sizes (and clamp loads). The key is finding the right size. I've been spending too much time modding and not enough camping! I'm taking a month or two off of the big mods to have weekends free to camp so I'm offering it up to any brave sole who has a weekend free!!!


----------



## 26KBRS

Anyone find the brackets that hold the rear slide bars on the outside? The lower left broke this weekend. I have been looking since Friday and can't find anything.


----------



## thefulminator

I think this is it according to the part number given in the replacement part topic, post #3.

http://getrvparts.com/a-e-3108221007b-dometic-rv-awning-lower-wall-bracket/


----------

